# Lets Count How Much Time You Spend on Your Computer



## TheHumanBot (Aug 1, 2009)

*


		Code:
	

[URL="*www.maplexp.com/?lang=en"]MapleXP[/URL]

 Maplexp is a free program which allows a user to find out the time he spends on his computer. More specifically, it allows a user to find out the time he has spent working on each project. This can be quite useful for programmers, artists, editors etc as it allows them to find out how much they spend working on each project.

*s3.amazonaws.com/images.whoismadhur.com/MapleXP.jpg

You have to create a database file in which all the data will be stored for a particular user. The application gives you the ability to track multiple projects and the time spent on them. Each project can be sub divided into hierarchical tasks so that you can precisely track the time spent on each task. You can also create different databases for different type of projects that you manage.

The application is a freeware and runs on Windows XP/2003/Vista and requires .Net Framework 3.5.



		Code:
	

[URL="*download.maplexp.com/app/maplexp-14100.exe"]Download MapleXP for FREE[/URL]

.*


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 4, 2009)

You can view your system uptime or in other words for how long your system has been started by follwing the below given steps. This tutorial doesnot require any 3rd party tool to check your system time.
When Windows has gathered the data, the System Uptime can be found near the top of the report. For Windows XP it is very easy to find out -

Select Start > Run
In the Run Box: box type cmd and press OK
At the command prompt type *systeminfo*
you will get the screen like one below

*riteshhowto.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/syayteminfo.jpg?w=480&h=241

The highlighted entry shows your system up time, if you look at the screen above you will find a lot of other relevant information of your computer.
*The other information includes-*
Host Name:
OS Name:
OS Version:
OS Manufacturer:
OS Configuration:
OS Build Type:
Registered Owner:
Registered Organization:
Product ID:
Original Install Date:
System Up Time:
System Manufacturer:
System Model:
System type:
Processor(s):
BIOS Version:
Windows Directory:
System Directory:
Boot Device:
System Locale:
Input Locale:
Time Zone:
Total Physical Memory:
Available Physical Memory:
Virtual Memory: Max Size:
Virtual Memory: Available:
Virtual Memory: In Use:
Page File Location(s):
Domain:
Logon Server:
Hotfix(s):

*Note: *The command systeminfo can be used only in Windows Xp Pro, You can copy the systeminfo.exe from Windows XP Pro to Windows XP Home (place it in \Windows\System32), it will run fine on XP Home.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2009)

nice specially 2nd post!!  though i leave my pc on even if i m not doing!!


----------



## Aspire (Aug 4, 2009)

ritesh.techie said:


> You can view your system uptime or in other words for how long your system has been started by follwing the below given steps. This tutorial doesnot require any 3rd party tool to check your system time.
> When Windows has gathered the data, the System Uptime can be found near the top of the report. For Windows XP it is very easy to find out -
> 
> Select Start > Run
> ...



Thanks a lot
BTW is virtual memory = 2 x RAM ?


----------

